# 4 Turkey leases open..



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2005)

We have 4 turkey spots open..This is rights for  turkey season ONLY..We have 691 acres located in Talbot county, about 3-4 miles outside of Woodland.About 230 acres of it is mostly pines that have been thinned 2 years ago. The other used to be majority hardwoods that was cut 2 years ago.Numerous creeks run through it with 40-50 foot hardwood buffers on each side of them..We only have 4-5 members  that turkey hunt, and they arent there all the time..To my knowledge we havent had more than 2 killed a year, some years I know of none.Reason being they just arent hunted very much.Price is $150.00 a person.. PM me for contact #'s..ALL SPOTS HAVE BEEN FILLED..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2005)

Sure wish I lived within an hour or so from there.  Folks need to be all over this.

Jim


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2005)

PM sent!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 4, 2005)

*Pm..*

Back at ya..


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 4, 2005)

pm sent to ya...


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> We only have 4-5 members  that turkey hunt, and they arent there all the time..To my knowledge we havent had more than 2 killed a year, some years I know of none....


Are there not many turkeys on the land?Or are they just left alone?I'm not being negative,but just wondering why none,or not very many,are killed.Thanks ,donnie


----------



## WishboneW (Jan 4, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 4, 2005)

> but just wondering why none,or not very many,are killed.Thanks ,donnie




Because out of them only 1 or 2 are semi serious turkey hunters..No negativity taken, I understand peoples questions and concerns..Also encourage it..  .David..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 4, 2005)

> Are there not many turkeys on the land?




 Quite the opposite my friend..


----------



## dutchman (Jan 4, 2005)

PM'd you sir.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 4, 2005)

Ditto...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2005)

Only 3 spots left...


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 10, 2005)

Could you pm me a map or directions? I might ride down this weekend and take a look at it. I'm interested.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2005)

PM sent...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 13, 2005)

Bumping to fill the last 2spots...


----------



## HuntinMan (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a place this year but already know in 06 I will have to find somewhere else to hunt turkey. Put me in line for 06 if you lease turkey rights next year.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 22, 2005)

HuntinMan said:
			
		

> I have a place this year but already know in 06 I will have to find somewhere else to hunt turkey. Put me in line for 06 if you lease turkey rights next year.





Will do...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 26, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## Da Butcher (Jan 27, 2005)

*Turkey lease*

Send me a PM, I'd be interested. Need to know where it is though, I'm a transplant. Thanks


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 28, 2005)

With all the wood cutting I am surprised you still have turkeys.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 28, 2005)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> With all the wood cutting I am surprised you still have turkeys.




 No need to be suprised..We have Birds..


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 29, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> No need to be suprised..We have Birds..




I'll second that. His land butts up to ours on the south side. MANY of birds. Let me know if you want to see some ropes and hooks over the past years!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2005)

bump...


----------



## goosebuster (Feb 10, 2005)

i was wondering if you had any turkey memberships still open if you do i am very interested


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 10, 2005)

*goosebuster..*

PM sent...


----------

